# Rescuegrass in TTTF



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello

Planning on using Celsius to kill Rescuegrass in my Bermuda- thanks to advice from knowledgeable folks on here.

I have some Rescuegrass starting to crop up now in TTTF, but can't use Celsius since this kills Fescue.

Since I seeded about 3 months ago, is it too early to use a post emergent? If not, what's the best thing to use to knock this out? I looked at Tenacity but doesn't seem to cover it.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump. Do any of the cool season guys have advice on removing this stuff from TTTF?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know this weed too much. Round up will likely work, but with the collateral damage. Definitely do a PreM to avoid new ones to grow from seed.

@bassmanaustin Moving to the weed folder


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe sulfentrazone. I would still try tenacity too.

Did you apply any round up prior to seeding? A good technique when planting from seed is to water the soil daily before to apply the seeds. This encourages the weed seeds to grow so you can kill them with round up and then apply the seeds. Will you get all the weeds? no, but it is a significant less amount to deal with using post emergent herbicides.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Gman!

Didn't apply any round up or pre-emergent prior to seeding. Lesson learned. Awesome advice about bringing the weeds out first and killing them, never heard that.

I did scrape the area entirely clean and dug out about a foot of dirt first. I think most of this Rescue Grass actually came from the top soil I purchased. Been here 20 years and it's the first time I've ever seen it. I was unable to find any guaranteed clean topsoil in the area so went with what I had.

Absolutely going to apply a PreM as soon as my turf gets settled in. I over seeded recently so don't want to get that going yet.

I checked out the label before on Tenancity and Rescugrass isn't mentioned so didn't want to risk it at that price. 
Just check out Sulfentrazone and I don't see it mentioned in the Controlled Weeds either. May just bite the bullet and take a risk with it though looks like it has great coverage.

Also heard Rescue grass dies off in the summer but don't feel like waiting as it's hindering my growth .

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I had some in my TTTF last spring. I tried to hand pull (screwdriver) as much as I could and the rest of it fried off during the summer months. Applied preM this fall and have not seen any pop-up as of now. I have some in my bluemuda project and have recently tried tenacity (2oz/acre rate) and sulfentrazone (8oz/acre rate) as g-man suggested. Here is what it looks like today.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks @Wiley. Is it affecting your Bluemuda? Did you have to use Surfactant?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I would say the rescuegrass is injured but it's too early to tell if it's going to be completely controlled. The application was made 12 days ago without a surfactant. The surrounding turf seems to be good. I'll update you of any changes.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks @Wiley!

I found a badass tool for removing Rescue Grass. May work well on other weeds too.

Ames Weed Removal Tool

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ames-Stand-Up-Weeder-2917300/206297058


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

@Wiley how is that Rescuegrass looking now? Surround TTTF doing good?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@bassmanaustin unfortunately it bounced back. I feel as though I missed the window for a follow up app due to rain. This spot is a bermuda KBG mix. We are getting some warmer temps (soil temps in the low 60's) so I don't want to spray again and potentially injure the bermuda.

I had a huge outbreak last year in my TTTF and it all fried out with the warmer summer temps. Here is a pic where you can see the area by the driveway when it died out.



I do have a decent amount of KBG in the mix to help it fill in but here is a picture from the fall when it recovered.



I know it's a big undertaking trying to hand pull but I'd keep at if you can. Worst case you may have some bare spots after it dies off and you can seed those areas in fall. With the right timing you can get your two apps of tenacity down and then your preM to get ahead of it. With my preM app during fall I have not seen any this year in front lawn.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Sorry, to add to that with regards to TTTF I would try and apply and do a follow-up app in 10-14 days.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks @Wiley! Been pulling it out like crazy with my weed remover. Good news is I am actually aerating my yard at the same time. I may just wait for the Texas heat to burn it off and make sure to apply my preM next year in the fall.


----------

